# Best knot to tie a steel leader to your line ??



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

The only knot i really know how to tie is a albright, what should i be tieing and how,

i look at pics of knots but it does not look the same when i am done?

any tips on how to ? 

:usaflag


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Put a small swivel between the two. Single strand wire-haywire twist. Sevenstrand wire-crimp. Line to swivel-improved cinch knot,palomar or uni-knot.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bonita dan (6/25/2008)*Put a small swivel between the two. Single strand wire-haywire twist. Sevenstrand wire-crimp. Line to swivel-improved cinch knot,palomar or uni-knot.


Yep, except I use a figure 8 for stranded, either way!:letsdrink


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

yup, the albrite, is the only knot i know that will connect to wire


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Reverse albright [no name knot] is much easier to tie especially if you are tieing mono to sevenstrand.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Ask Frenzy, he's an expert.....

George


----------

